# Selling bees for apitherpy



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

A friend of mine sells them and he gets 20.00 for a jar of 100 bees about 2x a week. Till he feels he can no longer sell them safely from the hives and not mess with them building up and doing what they need to do. Type it in google and you can see several places that sell them. It is cheaper then what some pain management drs charge for doing this on there owne.

Angi


----------

